# [Nota de difusión] Ya salió el Flowcode 5 for PIC



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2012)

*Ya salió el Flowcode 5 for PIC (Disponible sólo como descarga)​*(09/02/2012)





*Flowcode 5* es uno de los lenguajes de programación gráfica para microcontroladores más avanzados del mundo. La gran ventaja de Flowcode es que permite crear sistemas electrónicos y robóticos complejos a aquellos que tienen poca experiencia.
Flowcode es un potente lenguaje que emplea macros para facilitar el control de dispositivos complejos como los displays de 7 segmentos, controladores de motor y displays LCD. El uso de las macros permite a los diseñadores controlar dispositivos electrónicos altamente complejos sin empantanarse en la comprensión de la programación involucrada.

La versión 5 incorpora algunas nuevas prestaciones y mejoras. Puedes encontrar una información más detallada en los enlaces que hay debajo.

*Flowcode 5* está disponible solamente como descarga, por lo que no se podrá enviar en soporte físico (CD o DVD).


----------



## BKAR (Mar 8, 2012)

gracias por anunciar las buenas nuevas fogonazo


----------



## Meta (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahora mismo estoy probando el Flowcode 4 Free.
Estoy buscando el 5 también Free. ¿Cuál es el enlace exacto para descargarlo?

De que la versión Demo o Free es limitado pero se puede probar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2012)

Ya está disponible *Flowcode 5 para dsPIC y PIC24*
Fecha de publicación: 11 octubre 2012​
​


Flowcode 5 es un lenguaje de programación gráfico (GPL) que permite crear en pocos minutos sistemas electrónicos y robóticos complejos a aquellos que tienen poca o ninguna experiencia en programación.

Flowcode es un potente lenguaje que emplea macros para facilitar el control de dispositivos complejos como displays de 7 segmentos, controladores de motor y LCDs. La utilización de macros permite el control de dispositivos electrónicos altamente complejos sin tener que empantanarse en comprender la programación involucrada. Flowcode es utilizado en educación como medio de enseñar a los estudiantes los conceptos de programación y también se emplea en la industria para el desarrollo rápido y como medio de gestionar proyectos grandes. 

Flowcode 5 para dsPIC y PIC24 ya está disponible añadiendo aún más microcontroladores a la ya larga lista de dispositivos soportados que incluyen las series PIC, AVR y ARM. Para más información sobre Flowcode, descarga el folleto gratuito.

*Más información y pedidos*

*Descarga gratuita del folleto de Flowcode 5 (pdf)*


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 13, 2012)

Genial no sabia nada de ese flow code   excelente información


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hace rato que lo vengo viendo en las actualizaciones de la página, pero no sabía que era para "principiantes", pensé que era un lenguaje, tipo BASIC, del cual, no me gusta, prefiero C...

Ahora me pongo a ver *"qué onda"*..

Por cierto, lindo precio.. u$s 433 ... .. Capas que me compre 5 licencias...Jajaj...


----------



## Meta (Oct 16, 2012)

Es que el BASIC la verdad no me gusta, lo estoy dando en Visual Basic .net por oblicación duran te un año en un curso y no sales de Windows, mejor C/C++, C# y sobre todo Java.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 16, 2012)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Hace rato que lo vengo viendo en las actualizaciones de la página, pero no sabía que era para "principiantes", pensé que era un lenguaje, tipo BASIC, del cual, no me gusta, prefiero C...
> 
> Ahora me pongo a ver *"qué onda"*..
> 
> Por cierto, lindo precio.. u$s 433 ... .. Capas que me compre 5 licencias...Jajaj...



El dinero no hace la felicidad, ¿para qué quieres tanto guardado? Gástalo en el flowcode


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jajaaj.. Noo, para eso me gasto en equipos de música profesional, o en su defecto, en programas.. de música..  ...

Me quedo con CCS...  , aunque me gustaría aprender ASM, y mezclarlo con C, porque quise hacer eso, y no pude.. :/ ...


----------



## rdln (Oct 22, 2012)

que tal alguien me podria pasar o donde puedo descargar el flowcode 4 free


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Y...¿no miraste en los enlaces?...


----------

